# Exterior Doors



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking for the pros and cons for open out versus open in.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

It all depends on location. Keep in mind... if an exterior door swings out... you can`t put a screen door in place. If it swings in... you might hide a light switch. Most exterior door frames have a threshold that tappers out.... for a reason. Don`t let the door hit you in the... on the way out! Give us a brake!! Hire a DOOR GUY!!!I`m a pro... yer a con!! Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

pianoman said:


> It all depends on location. Keep in mind... if an exterior door swings out... you can`t put a screen door in place. If it swings in... you might hide a light switch. Most exterior door frames have a threshold that tappers out.... for a reason. Don`t let the door hit you in the... on the way out! Give us a brake!! Hire a DOOR GUY!!!I`m a pro... yer a con!! Rick



I can tell you're a pro...you keep telling us. :yes:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

cabinetman; One PRO for opening toward the inside is at here in NJ in a heavy snow you can open the door to dig out :}:}
careful of codes tho someplaces code requires outswing


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

skymaster said:


> cabinetman; One PRO for opening toward the inside is at here in NJ in a heavy snow you can open the door to dig out :}:}
> careful of codes tho someplaces code requires outswing



I'm not familiar with Fla codes, but it's been crazy here the last few years with respect to windows and doors, and hurricane codes. I had to replace a rear door. LOML wanted top half glass, bottom panel. Neither were carried by HD or Lowes in wood. It would have been a 6 week wait and unfinished about $550, without installation. They were only stocking metal doors. 

The house was built in the early 50's and the door was a full jalousie with rails and stiles. The bottom rail was actually two pieces glued up that had separated from each other and from the stiles. So, I talked her into my fixing the door and add a panel and glass. Did the glue up, doweled the bottom rail, added a panel, added a mid rail, and a top section with polycarbonate. Solved that problem. 

The in-swing would seem to help out for emergency entry and snow removal for those areas, but also makes break in easier. The in-swing gives you something to hide behind if ya ain't dressed when the bell rings.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

cab' LOL LOL on hiding: one of the reasons for code required outswing that i have been told is Fire, outswing is faster,safer and easier to get out


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

outswing keeps the door tight... winds can put pressure on inswing doors and it's frames.


----------

